# Tips on brushing my maltipoo please



## treshay (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello, I am a new owner of a sweet little maltipoo boy. We've had him for just a little over a month now. I've been brushing him daily and he's already been to the groomers once but it is a real challenge to get him brushed. Simply put he hates it. From all I've read, the best way to get them to stop thinking negatively of it is to give them lots of love and treats while grooming. So I've been having another family member hold and give treats regularly throughout his combings all while I praise him for being a good boy. It does get us through and his focus it mainly on the treats until I have to get under his chin (cause he can't get the treats). 

My main concern is that I am giving him too many treats and that I will always have to give him treats while grooming him. I know not brushing him is not an option, but are there any tips on how to help him enjoy or not get viscious while I'm brushing him? Or just some reassurance that the treats are the right thing to do? The groomer had no problem with him and even said he behaved better than most puppies do at their first visit (and she wasn't giving him any treats), which makes me feel like I may be doing something wrong. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

sending you a message! Somebody on my malt forum just asked this SAME question!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I think you're probably making it worse by giving him treats when he's behaving badly. If you want to give treats then catch him while he's behaving well, even if it's just 2 seconds. That way it's more of a reward then a bribe. Make it short and sweet. If you keep praising after he's gone back to bad behavior then you're praising him for the wrong thing.

Dogs also know when they can control you. My attitude has always been fair, but firm. It's getting done, because it's for their own good and they don't have a say in it. Always end on a note of them cooperating. Somehow, in the beginning my dogs would always struggle like crazy, but then over a few weeks they actually come over and wait their turn to be brushed. I have NO idea why. I only give them a treat after I'm done.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Be calm, firm but gentle. Its one of those things that must be done to keep this little one healthy. 

I started with verbal praise during brushing, lots of petting. Every time he was calm, didnt bite the brush (or my hand), I let him know how good he was being (calmly or you'll wind the pup up). After we're finished, he gets a food reward. My boy is now 13 months and close to 150lbs. All I have to do is pull out a brush or comb and he meets me at the front door. Brushing has become a reward for him.


----------

